# For foreigners; what do you need to apply for an MFA?



## Ikea (Jan 10, 2013)

do you need an university BA/BS/BFA degree? 

or just whatever that's in the same level as college in the US?

you're in college between year 18-20 right? so would it make sense to just have the certificate of a school you usually graduate 20 years old in Europe?

//Yes, I'm new on the forum. But looking to apply for a screenwriting program in the US this fall.. and so few schools are offering BFA's so I was wondering if I would be able to apply for an MFA =)


----------



## duders (Jan 10, 2013)

You need at least a 3 or 4 year degree, or its equivalent in your country.

Certificates are not the same as a degree.


----------



## Ikea (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah that's what I thought.. but people on here were talking about finishing college.

I have a degree from what would be called 'college' where I'm from but it's not an university degree (BA/BS)

would that count for an MFA?


----------



## Moira (Jan 11, 2013)

Ikea, you should write to the Admission Office of the School you are applying for (far in advance, as it can take a few weeks until they get back to you). Look it up on their websites or ask what they require. I also have a BA from Germany and on the websites, they had stated different requirements. Mostly, they want you to have an equivalent of a U.S. degree from a regionally accredited institution (and sometimes even they can't evaluate if you are eligible). If they are not sure if they will accept yours (as in my case), then you can get an evaluation from the WES (world education service) - which I did, just to be sure. It is costly, but I think it pays off. I chose a course-by-course evaluation (that one of the colleges I applied for demanded), so I have an official document now that confirms I have a U.S. equivalent degree. And they can understand my grades, because they translate your foreign grading scale into the U.S. scale. Good luck!


----------



## Ikea (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you very much for the reply Moira!

were you eligible because of your BA or something else entirely?


----------



## Moira (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Ikea,

I was only eligible because of my BA. But some of the programs stated on their websites that they want a MA or Diploma for a graduate program, which is ridiculous. Only because the German Bachelor takes three years (in my case 3,5 years) and the U.S. degree takes four. But the WES said it is the equivalent of a bachelor's degree (which the U.S. universitys apparently didn't realize). But I am not sure about certificates, either.


----------



## Ikea (Jan 11, 2013)

Yikes!

that sounds strict.. thanks for the info!


----------

